# My Newly Planted Tanks



## Islandgaliam (May 24, 2014)

Not quite planted like I visioned, but I am sure to be re-arranging and adding....sure is a fun hobby  Think I want to start moss walls where the divider is.

20 gal









3 gal









7ish gal


----------

